# setting nock height



## millstonesuper (Nov 28, 2003)

This seems like a silly question, but when setting nock height , and say you want to go 1/8" high, is that from the bottom of the nock on the string or from the top of the nock on the string? I was taught from the top of the nock, but then someone told me it is from the bottom of the nock. So which is it?


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

*When setting......*

nock point height , I place my bow square so the bottom edge is equal to the exact center of the arrow as if it was on the string and rest. I then serve a nock 1/8 " above that center.The 1/8 " reflects the width of half the arrow nock. Doing it this way my arrow is exactly parallel with the string and rest.

bowjunkie2


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*Close enough.....*

I have one of the blue game tracker bow squares. I cut a 2" piece of old carbon arrow and make a slit down the middle of it. I then slide it over the ruler bottom to simulate an arrow sitting in the rest. The "0" mark on the ruler equates to the bottom of the ruler and the bottom of an arrow. I now put it on my string and raise my rest (if it's a dropaway). I mark the place on the string serving where that "0" is. Then I install my nockset at arrow thickness above the mark. This gets me just barely over square and at a very good starting point for tuning.

TANC


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

It's only a starting point. Your final height will be set when tuning your bow.

:cocktail:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

It's just terminology.

The starting point is when the arrow is level,
when the riser is vertical.

If you want the "nocking point" 1/8th high,
then that just means the arrow shaft is 1/8th" higher
than the arrow shaft "level" position,
when the riser is vertical.

So, you can measure your level starting point
from the top of shaft
or bottom of shaft.

Like Silver Pine says,
it doesn't really matter about terminology,
because you need to adjust the nocking point
until you can get a bareshaft to fly level,
when you launch the bareshaft from a level launching position
anyway.

If will vary from shooter to shooter
vary from bow to bow
depending in tiller, limb deflection,
arrow shaft diameter,
arrow spine,
shooting off the riser
shooting off a factory grip
shooting off a custom grip
and
will also vary
if you change from a hunting stabilizer
to a target length stabilizer
and
whether or not
you use a side rods on a v-bar.


----------

